# New Zen-Ray Website and new products introduction



## ZEN-RAY

Dear AT Community,

The support from AT members over the last couple of years has been tremendous! We realize that our current website infrastructure can no longer keep up with the growth we are experiencing right now. After months of careful planning and development, our new website is ready. 

the new link is http://www.zen-ray.com/shop Please feel free to provide us feedback on usability and information provided on the website so we can make it a better platform to enable a pleasant exprience for our members. 

On another note, much anticipated 9x36 ZEN ED2 binoculars will be available by August 30th. It has 371ft/1000yards FOV. ED glass and dielectric prism coating are standard features. We will also introduce two premium monoculars with dielectric prism coating and helix focuser. They are 8x42 and 10x42 ZRS Monoculars.

More detailed description can be found on our newly launched store front.

http://www.zen-ray.com/shop/zened2-9x36.html

and 

http://www.zen-ray.com/shop/monoculars.html

We currently offer $20 off for each monocular order. The coupon code is: monocular.


Thanks a lot for your support


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Sweet! Hoping to be able to pick up a set of ed2's this year just need to sell my vortex diamondbacks first.


----------



## pdskal

Will visit website, thanks for the link!


----------



## rustydog32

I got a set of ED2's from S&S on here and they are great I would have had to spend a lot more for any other brand of equal quality


----------



## tscan

like the new sight. I need to order a ZRS HD soon.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Well I just paid for a set of zen ray ed2's can't wait to get them in. Thanks Charles for everything I am very excited for them to come in.


----------



## ZEN-RAY

*thank you*

05_sprcrw,

Thank you. I am glad we can help.

Charles


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ZEN-RAY said:


> 05_sprcrw,
> 
> Thank you. I am glad we can help.
> 
> Charles


I can't wait for them to come in Charles. After looking through them for the first time I was hooked. I kept trying to pawn my binos off on my buddy so I could "test the ed2's more before I buy them" :wink:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for a great company


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets put this back at the top. 

Seriously great product for the money. Don't spend tons of money on euro glass until you have at least had a look through these. They are that good, you won't gain much more then bragging rights by going to expensive euro glass.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I just got the ed2's in today! Thanks super fast shipping I ordered them friday and got them today! 

I am very excited to hopefully get out tonight and get some glassing in. 

Thanks!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Here are a few pics of ZenRay ED2 8x43 binoculars


----------



## tscan

Nice. I have ZEN ED 8x43. But those ED2 sure look sweet.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

They are awesome, everything about them is great. The only thing that I found was the id plate on the focus wheel is not on straight and has a couple minor scratches. It is not the end of the world but if you have ocd like do it can drive you crazy. But the glass is fantastic. I have not used any glass as clear as these ever, but I have also not glassed with any high end euro glass either. I plan on going to a local store and trying some out to see how they compare.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets move zenray back up for all to see.


----------



## ARCHERAF

looks good, and design is great!


----------



## AZCat

Any word on when the new spotting scopes will be available?


----------



## ZEN-RAY

AZCAT, we are working feverishly on it. It will be definitely well before Christmas. Now, we are trying to polish up every little detail. I will sure make announcement once we have a firm release date. Thanks a lot for your patience.


----------



## AZCat

Thanks! :wink:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for everyone to see some truly great binos!


----------



## pjwatson05

05_sprcrw said:


> Back up for everyone to see some truly great binos!


Aren't you glad I showed you my pair :wink:

Charles, I really enjoy the new website over the old design.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

pjwatson05 said:


> Aren't you glad I showed you my pair :wink:
> 
> Charles, I really enjoy the new website over the old design.


I sure am!


----------



## ZEN-RAY

pjwatson05 said:


> Aren't you glad I showed you my pair :wink:
> 
> Charles, I really enjoy the new website over the old design.


Thank you. I sure will forward you compliments to our web guru.

-Charles


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Everyone check out the best glass you can buy for the money period end of story!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets move this up for everyone to check out some truly great binos. It doesn't get any better then this, you can spend the money on high end glass and then get mad when you see these are just as good.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Check out the zen rays hunting time is just around the corner if you need new binos give these a serious look.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Check out the zen ray's they are some great binos and will save you some money at the same time.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Check out the zen ray for your next piece of glass you will be happy you did.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

If your considering some binos you owe it to yourself to give these a try! I am not on staff just really want people to see a good product that doesn't have an outrageous price tag.


----------



## Takeum

THese are the Best Bang for your buck bino's on the market! I have field tested both the Ed2's and the lower dollar Vista's and they can't be beat... Absolute awsome clarity and quality in every pair... I finally talked our local archery shop to carry them and the customers couldn't be happier... Price and quality... What more could you ask for next to the warrenty they already have.. can you tell I get excited talking about these or what? I lovem!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up everyone check out zen ray!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Everyone check out Zen Ray they are great optics for a great price.


----------



## ZEN-RAY

thanks a lot for your support. It means a lot to us here at Zen-Ray


----------



## 05_sprcrw

No problem Charles,

And guys I just got back from an antelope hunt and these things are worth there weight in gold. I spent 3 days behind them glassing and my eyes never got tired from looking through them!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Everyone check out the zenrays I just spent an entire weekend behind the glass antelope hunting and these are worth their weight in gold. I am even considering a second set :thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Some great glass for not a lot of money do yourself and try a pair before you go getting expensive euro glass.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Check out zen ray great optics with out the huge price tag.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

You won't find a better pair of bino's for the money I guarantee it.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Check out the ed2's...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Its that time of year people are looking at upgrading check these out.


----------



## inmyelement

I was comparing differnt models of Zen-Rays on your website and noticed that in the compare list all of your binos, monoculars and spotting scope state they are manufactured by Zen Ray, except for the Summits. Next to the Summit it just says "no". 

Are you using a different manufacture for the Summits? I spent several hours yesterday researching your product and came across a thread that showed pics of Diamondbacks next to the Summits, they are next to identical. Reviews have also stated that the optical aspects are nearly the same as well. No big deal, just curious.


----------



## ZEN-RAY

inmyelement said:


> I was comparing differnt models of Zen-Rays on your website and noticed that in the compare list all of your binos, monoculars and spotting scope state they are manufactured by Zen Ray, except for the Summits. Next to the Summit it just says "no".
> 
> Are you using a different manufacture for the Summits? I spent several hours yesterday researching your product and came across a thread that showed pics of Diamondbacks next to the Summits, they are next to identical. Reviews have also stated that the optical aspects are nearly the same as well. No big deal, just curious.



Hi, there, the ZRS HD (summit) is also made by us (Zen-Ray). I will relay your message to our web admin to make sure the manufacturer's information is available for summit. Thank you so much for pointing this one out.

Physically and optically, there is No similarity between summit and the other brand.

The only thread for that comparison that I have seen was referring to our 2010 VISTA binoculars.
http://www.zen-ray.com/shop/binoculars/vista.html This one has received a favorable review by 2010 Outdoor Life Magazine Optics test

http://www.zen-ray.com/blog/?p=35


A video hosted by outdoor life magazine.

http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid1274105667?bctid=88417977001


----------



## ZEN-RAY

We are ready to ship the 9x36 ED2 and ZRS HD monoculars on 8/31. I want to thank everyone for your support with your pre-order. As a matter of fact, the pre-orders are so overwhelming that we may sell out the 9x36 very soon before we can replenish our stock.


----------



## inmyelement

You are correct, I went back and looked and the comparison is between the Vista and the other brand. Sorry for the misinformation, it all starts to get mixed together after so much reading. Glad to hear that you make the Summits as well. I will be heading over to your site right now to order a pair. 

Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for a great bino company!


----------



## ZEN-RAY

inmyelement said:


> You are correct, I went back and looked and the comparison is between the Vista and the other brand. Sorry for the misinformation, it all starts to get mixed together after so much reading. Glad to hear that you make the Summits as well. I will be heading over to your site right now to order a pair.
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply.


I am glad to help. Thank you very much for your support. Let me know how you like it once you receive the package.

Charles


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for a great company! You won't find a better pair of glass in this price range or even double for that matter!


----------



## pjwatson05

I have had a chance to really put my Zen ED2's to the test. The more I use them the more happy I become with my purchase. They are so clear, chrisp, brite, colors are very vivid & true, no distortion. 

To be honest I am very skeptic about things like this. At 1st I thought there was no way possible that the ED2's would compare next to binos that were 2 or 3 times as much. Well so far I have been dead wrong, they have compared very well, in all aspects, with the Cabelas Euro & Swaroviski SLC's. This weekend I will be comparing them with Leica RF binos. 

One thing is certian, I don't see myself buying another pair of binos for a long time. Unless Zen Ray comes out with something that is even better then the ED2's
Maybe a ED3????
Now if they would just hurry up & offer an ED series spotting scope.

My ED2's have been truly a pleasure to use & I look forward to using them for many seasons to come.

The first time I looked threw them in country like this I was in awww.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That is good to hear, I think I might have had a similar result :wink:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Great pair of bino's check them out before you drop serious money on euro glass.


----------



## wolf44

I took out my ed's with some buddies glassing the other night. we all took every bino we had and played around with them. Everyone was amazed at how good they were and guess' on prices were around $1200-1400...ha ha ha
The top end Swaro's just edged them out on clarity by the smallest margin, not bad vs a $2200 pair


----------



## 05_sprcrw

yep that is how I stumbled upon these awesome binos as well.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for Zen ray you owe it to your wallet to at least give these a shot before purchasing a more expensive pair.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Everyone check out these bino's not a better pair out there.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

up for my favorite bino's


----------



## pjwatson05

TTT for some of the best binos & the best customer service on the planet.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Yep it doesn't get much better then Zenray :thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

back up for great binos at a great price with great cs


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for a great set of bino's my ED2's are phenomenal :thumbs_up


----------



## switchraph

Where are the Zen-Ray binos made?
looking for a pair of ED2 10X43


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I am not sure where they are made but they are definitely great glass!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

TTT and they are made in China I believe.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for a great set of bino's and good C/S


----------



## 05_sprcrw

TTT for my pick of the year for best value in archery.


----------



## camoman73

HOLY SMOKES!
Got my zen ray eds in today. I sold a pair of Nikon monarchs to buy these. I basically have never looked through zens until today, and WOW wayyyy better than the monarchs,and just as good as described (maybe better) I am skeptical by nature,and demand the best,and i believe i got the best now. Thanks!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

camoman73 said:


> HOLY SMOKES!
> Got my zen ray eds in today. I sold a pair of Nikon monarchs to buy these. I basically have never looked through zens until today, and WOW wayyyy better than the monarchs,and just as good as described (maybe better) I am skeptical by nature,and demand the best,and i believe i got the best now. Thanks!


It is like a whole different world when you look through them for the first time.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

TTT for great optics


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Bump for a great company/guy


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for some of the best customer service around.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

back up for a great set of optics that won't kill your wallet :thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for a great company


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for a great company, fast shipping, great C/S, great products. What more can you want?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

TTT for a great company


----------



## gethuntin

Anyword on the ED spotter?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

gethuntin said:


> Anyword on the ED spotter?


x2 Charles when is that going to come out?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

back up for a great company.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

back up for great optics.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for a great company.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

back up for great optics


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Moving great optics back up everyone should check them out if you are looking at getting a new pair.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

back up for my favorite pair


----------



## 05_sprcrw

moving the great bino's up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

back up for a great set of bino's


----------



## 05_sprcrw

back to the top for an amazing set of bino's that won't break the bank.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Moving them back up check out these awesome binos.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

back up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt for great optics


----------



## 05_sprcrw

back up zen ray is releasing a ED2 spotting scope soon


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Zenray just released a new spotting scope :thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

moving this awesome company back up.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for Zenray


----------



## 05_sprcrw

back to the top for a great company


----------



## 05_sprcrw

back up for Zenray!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

lets move zen ray back up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

moving a great company back up some of the best binos for the money period.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Moving back to the top


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets move zen ray back up.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

these would make a great christmas gift


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt for great binos


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Check out the ED2's they are worth every penny


----------



## wadevb1

I am impressed with my ED2's. A year of hard hunting and no issues.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

wadevb1 said:


> I am impressed with my ED2's. A year of hard hunting and no issues.


x2 I honestly am sure the euro glass is awesome but I don't see for the added cost how they can really beat these binos out.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

These binos would make a great christmas gift.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up :thumbs_up


----------



## losede

From my experience on careerbuilder and even monster, employers that outright contact you like that are a big scam. Don't trust it!
Jobs just dont fall into our laps!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for a great set of binos with out the expensive price tag. Not all binos are created equal, I used to think my $100 bushnell binos were good but in no way shape or form.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt they have an ED2 spotter out now as well.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## Dugga Boy

Interesting.

I like the large field of view of the 7x36.
Unfortunately I don't have the chance to test them here in Germany but for that price I might buy one unseen.

DB


----------



## 05_sprcrw

For the price they are hard to beat, they are not perfect but their clarity makes up for it.


----------

